# 2014 Rogue Blutooth issue



## Mabelg89 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello. I just bought a used 2014 Rogue. I want to connect my phone to the Blu
tooth. The issue that I am having is that when pressing the "call button" nothing happens. I went under the settings button and selected Blutooth, when I do, the screen stays on please wait. Of course nothing happens. I heard that unplugging the battery would reset the system. I unplugged it for about 30 min. Now under the settings button the Blutooth option doesn't even show up. The only way I can get to the screen now is through the steering wheel buttons. I did a radio reset and nothing happens. Any help or ideas??

Thanks


----------

